# Interesting and gross stuff you've picked up.



## Duncan90si

Some of the more interesting things I have found. 
A nice leather jacket, a Monet replica painting, money, cell phones, etc.

A few of the gross things I find.
I've had horse droppings, the occasional vomit pile, lots of diapers, dead animals, the list goes on.

What have you guys ran across in lots over the years?


----------



## ABES

ive found lots of nasty stuff in the summer just the other week i found a plate of raw chicken skin then the next week the whole plate was maggots it looked like a bowl of white rice then the next week the plate was clean. i almost threw up it was so nasty


----------



## hickslawns

Well with summer coming to an end, at least diaper season is ending as well. Not that there won't be any, but there are always more in the heat of summer. Thus "diaper season" is what I call it.

1. Dead cat.
2. Dead groundhog. Impressive pickup on that one.
3. Last night a live mouse. Not gross, but interesting. Still alive at the next stop. Didn't see it upon emptying.
4. A shopping bag with human poop. Why? 
5. Need I continue?


----------



## yamaguy

How did know it was human poop did you taste it? JK


----------



## hotshot4819

yup, diapers suck, my 2 walmarts have atleast 4 a night there, at the end of the night, the 8 diapers really stink. haha. then on top of that, my last stop is the wendys in town, i got **** and hamburger smell all over..


----------



## northernsweeper

God you guys,that stuff sounds NASTY!! I don'y pick up much like that,but my sweeper has a nasty habit of pulling up those long,long pieces of center line road patch.You know,the stuff that has the plastic covering on it.A couple years ago I pulled up so much,so quick,that it pulled one side of the main broom right off,and boy was it a bugger to get that off the main broom shaft


----------



## Snowshow

This is part of our jobs. It really sucks picking up used tampons and diapers but we usually let the trucks handle this. We have garbage cans in front of our WalMart stores that we empty on a daily basis. One of my employees just got stuck with a hyperdermic needle that was in the garbage bag. We have rubber gloves in the trucks and I don't know why he wasn't wearing them but he got stuck by someone who decided to throw a used uncapped needle in the garbage. My employee is fine after an expensive trip to the E.R but who knows what he might have contracted in the long run. 

People just don't' give a crap anymore. I once was sweeping a large retail center and watched a large fat female cleaning her ashtray, back seat, and hatchback right onto the parking lot. I approached her in my sweeper truck and told her that she was littering and she said, "Job security for you." Needless to say I was pissed. :angry: Called the cops as she was still dumping the 40 McDonalds bags onto the ground and got a ticket. (The cop shop is less then a couple of miles away.)


----------



## exmark1

Snowshow;437807 said:


> This is part of our jobs. It really sucks picking up used tampons and diapers but we usually let the trucks handle this. We have garbage cans in front of our WalMart stores that we empty on a daily basis. One of my employees just got stuck with a hyperdermic needle that was in the garbage bag. We have rubber gloves in the trucks and I don't know why he wasn't wearing them but he got stuck by someone who decided to throw a used uncapped needle in the garbage. My employee is fine after an expensive trip to the E.R but who knows what he might have contracted in the long run.
> 
> People just don't' give a crap anymore. I once was sweeping a large retail center and watched a large fat female cleaning her ashtray, back seat, and hatchback right onto the parking lot. I approached her in my sweeper truck and told her that she was littering and she said, "Job security for you." Needless to say I was pissed. :angry: Called the cops as she was still dumping the 40 McDonalds bags onto the ground and got a ticket. (The cop shop is less then a couple of miles away.)


That's funny! I just got a visual of the fat lady and the mcdonalds bags lol


----------



## big bird

i hate people that do that they think the lot is a garbage can


----------



## hickslawns

Sad thing is they do it everyday and even right in front of you. Job security I guess. My 6 year old daughter pointed out the trash at one of our WM stores Friday and I used it as a teaching tool about littering. I also explained to her that is why Daddy has a truck there every night. Most important though is teaching my kids while they are young why it is important not to litter so they grow up knowing they are responsible for their actions and others are affected by their actions.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

moterhomes will drain black water befor they go


----------



## EliteSweepingCo

ABES;398169 said:


> ive found lots of nasty stuff in the summer just the other week i found a plate of raw chicken skin then the next week the whole plate was maggots it looked like a bowl of white rice then the next week the plate was clean. i almost threw up it was so nasty


LOL, Sorry to laugh, but I have read this a couple times now. I can't figure out why the plate was there for 3 weeks if you were there to clean it up?


----------



## ABES

EliteSweepingCo;448951 said:


> LOL, Sorry to laugh, but I have read this a couple times now. I can't figure out why the plate was there for 3 weeks if you were there to clean it up?


i was there to mow and there was no way in hell i was picking it up lol i mowed the lawn in like 5 minutes and got the hell out of that place.


----------



## EliteSweepingCo

Ok, that makes since. Hell I wouldn't touch it either if I was not getting paid for it. lol


----------



## timm9

ROFL.... I was seriously considering buying a broom for one of the Toolcats for this spring. Reading the above may have "cured" me.....

Tim


----------



## hickslawns

It isn't the stores, it is the location of the store and the clients entering. Right off the interstate and you get some truckers. Not all bad, but the ones that are give them all a bad name. Located on the rough end of town, well you get rough customers. Come welfare check week, the lots are extra filthy. This doesn't mean there isn't junk to pickup in the uppity high end neighborhoods, those people expect someone to pick up after them. My point is this, wherever you go, there are nasty people out there. It is just job security. Don't let it talk you out of getting into the business unless you are really not prepared to deal with some nasties here and there.


----------



## Bobby Blaze

used condoms,used toilet paper oh ya I found a purse with over 3k in checks made outto a dry cleaner when I called the person it belonged to all they were worried about was if the phone book was still there, they could care less about checks.


----------

